# CPC Certified in Kansas City MO, looking for coding position.



## tgracheck (May 7, 2010)

I have been CPC Certified for 10 years. Worked in OBGYN office coding 10 years. Scheduled and precertified all sugeries. Prepared and coded all superbills. Coded all surgeries. Also did general office work. Working since 12/08 in triage scheduling for cardiovascular office with over 50 providers and 4 locations. Coordinate scheduling of appointments, procedures, and tests. I would like a permanent coding position in the KCMO area.


----------



## dwaldman (May 13, 2010)

Please contact Fern Brown with Doctors Hospital in Leawood, Ks at 913 322 3074. Although we do not do OB-GYN we still may be interested in a candidate with general coding experience.


----------

